
Collection of Computer Science papers along with their summaries - shagunsodhani
https://github.com/shagunsodhani/papers-I-read
======
mtdewcmu
Some suggestions:

Add some way of marking which papers are good. Just because you read it
doesn't mean it was worth reading.

Also, show the year of publication, if you can find it.

~~~
shagunsodhani
+1 for both the suggestions

------
jeron
reading a paper a week sounds like an easy and useful challenge - might try
this myself.

~~~
pmiller2
Depending on how in depth the papers are, and what your definition of "read"
is, this might not be easy.

